# Golf Mk5 1.9Tdi heating not always working - Help!



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've got a MK5 1.9tdi Golf but recently the heating has not been working correctly, I find when I turn the engine on from a cold start it works fine normally for a little while before the problem begins.

It seems as though after a while the power of the air output drops alot and even on 'setting 4' theres a hardly any air coming through. This is the same whether you select the airflow for the cabin or the windscreen etc. I've checked the fuses and all seems to be ok.

I've got heated seats and these work no problem all the time, but seems strange how this problem is there one minute then gone the next? If anyone could give me any advice I'd appreciate it.



(I've only got he basic AC system I believe, just the heater dial, the dial with 1-4 for the power, the dial for which direction you want the air flow and the buttons for 'Econ', back windscreen and recurcilate air)



Kind Regards



James


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like a faulty heater blower motor.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

common on vag fan motor need to be replaced

Can You hear any funny noise from glovebox as fan should be somewhere behind i think


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

I can hear a noise when its not working coming from behind the glovebox yes, sounds like it is the motor then.

It seems to be working at the moment, just don't want to go out one morning and find it's gone completely and be sat in a cold car all day!

Is this is an expensive job? Something I could tackle myself?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)

Found this on UKMKIV. It does relate to Golf mk5.

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/358215.aspx

Might not be the one for your car, but will give you some idea what you're looking for.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2005-2010-VW-GOLF-PLUS-HEATER-RESISTOR-1K0959263A_W0QQitemZ380234048974QQcategoryZ9889QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D20%26pmod%3D280546880306%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4729950341300160803


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys,

This problem went for a little while but returned last week. Heating completely failed.

Took it to my local VW dealers, they replaced both the motor and resistor. Worked ok for the first day again but now getting trouble once again. 

Heating will be fine once again for a little while then will get this noise behind the glove box and hardly any air passing through the vents. However this comes and goes, can be ok for a few minutes then go again.....

Could this be a deeper electrical issue?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks James


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

is your climate control or the switch dials...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Heater Matrix?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you sure vw have placed the heater resistor on right, thats where the sounds coming from.

sounds like a loose connection somewhere, i might be wrong.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

sound like a sensor failure to me .....the standard Golf heating/AC system contains about 6 sensors through out the system , if one fails the fan works ok for a short while if in AC mode (approx 20-30 mins on mine ) then gradually slows until no air comes through the ducts ,but the fan can still be heard running.
If you have the AC running and the fan shuts down , try turning off AC the see if fan function returns to normal after a short while, if it does most probably a sensor... hope this helps .:thumb:
PM me tommorrow if you want to chat on phone ...might be easier !!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Is there not a flap that can be bad for sticking..have you had it scanned with VCDS or similar.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

GJM said:


> Is there not a flap that can be bad for sticking..have you had it scanned with VCDS or similar.


I have a problem with my flap as well, wheres the flap on these, i believe they have a motor for the flap, my air recirculation mode does not work at all.

Thanks for highlighting that GJM.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

If u have a problem with your flaps trip I sudgest u go to the doctors mate


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

dubber said:


> If u have a problem with your flaps trip I sudgest u go to the doctors mate


Lol i know here you are heading with this one :lol::lol::lol:

On a serious note, my air recirculation mode does not work, i think its the air flap motor that buggered, where is it located.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Trip, no air can get in if the flaps closed you know!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Trip, no air can get in if the flaps closed you know!


Hi Matt i aware of that, my flaps are fully open on the vents, its just i have been told there is a air flap motor for the air recirculation mode, but i don't know where it is on the car.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

I've not touch the golfs but messed around with them on Audis.

However pretty sure they are all in the back of the glovebox, but in saying that from memory I think there might be something towards the other side, ie in direction of steering wheel.

Drop your glovebox out would be first port of call and see whats going on.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The thing is i don't want to be striping the glovebox off, and it's not there, theres no clicking noises from the glovebox.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Glovebox no biggie to take off and pretty much guaranteed to be there.

Usually about 5 or so 8mm bolts holding it in


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ross said:


> Heater Matrix?


That's what went on my golf when i had one years ago. Quite costly at the time.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> That's what went on my golf when i had one years ago. Quite costly at the time.


Nightmare of a job.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ross said:


> Nightmare of a job.


The garage told me it was but i was young at the time so didnt know if they were telling me the truth or just asking for lots of cash. Fab when it was done though


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Andy G said:


> sound like a sensor failure to me .....the standard Golf heating/AC system contains about 6 sensors through out the system , if one fails the fan works ok for a short while if in AC mode (approx 20-30 mins on mine ) then gradually slows until no air comes through the ducts ,but the fan can still be heard running.
> If you have the AC running and the fan shuts down , try turning off AC the see if fan function returns to normal after a short while, if it does most probably a sensor... hope this helps .:thumb:
> PM me tommorrow if you want to chat on phone ...might be easier !!


Yeah actually tried this today and heating seemed to come back to normal after a while of turning 'ECON' on.

As you said even with no air flowing the fan can be heard running....

Where are the sensors located? Is this a DIY job?

Many thanks for your help really appreciate it guys.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe the sensors are in the duct work under the dash , mine was done at the dealer, it's the second one that has failed in 3 years, same symptons different sensor ...first done under warranty the other I had to pay (out of warranty...but full history) got a consideration from VW ..as i believe it's not an uncommon fault ! If you have full history go to dealer, get it put on diagnostics and see if you can get it part payed by VW.
hope this is some help .


----------



## cranners (Jan 31, 2012)

*Similar Heater Problem*

Hi,

I have the same model Golf as James182 (Mark 5, 1.9 Tdi, 55plate, 80,000 miles) with the same basic AC system and i am experiencing issues with heater system.

The problem is the system will only release cold air for the majority of my 35-40 minute journeys to work. I have tried switching from economy mode to AC mode and altering direction, level of heat, amount of air but these do not help the problem. Engine temperature is fine and water levels are fine.

The only time the heater system blows out hot air is when i can get onto the motorway at a decent speed (70-80 mph). When i drive on the motorway at 50mph which i have to due to roadworks the heating will completely drop off and only cold air is released. In short it seems to be related to engine revs.

Ive tested this theory by reving my engine whilst stationary and i can clearly notice the air becomes hot again, when i stop revving it goes cold again.

Can anyone shed any light on this heat issue before i get it fixed?

Thanks


----------

